# Difference between ICT Business Analyst 261111 and Systems Analyst 261112



## monima (Feb 16, 2013)

Does anyone know the difference between ICT Business Analyst and Systems Analyst? We have been denied TWICE by ACS for ICT Business Analyst even though the work references clearly state the tasks listed and the job description. 

ACS will not give any clear answer - all they say is "You have to read the guide and look at the description." We did!! Twice!! And nobody will say what exactly needs to be done differently for a positive assessment!

The list of tasks for Business and Systems Analyst are EXACTLY THE SAME. The only difference is the job description:

ICT Business Analyst
Identifies and communicates with users to formulate and produce a requirements specification to create system and software solutions.

Systems Analyst
Evaluates processes and methods used in existing ICT systems, proposes modifications, additional system components or new systems to meet user needs as expressed in specifications and other documentation.

The only thing I'm thinking we can do differently is apply for Systems Analyst, but we can't keep losing money to the ACS mafia. Does anyone have experience getting a negative assessment and what they did differently to later get a positive one?


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

monima said:


> Does anyone know the difference between ICT Business Analyst and Systems Analyst? We have been denied TWICE by ACS for ICT Business Analyst even though the work references clearly state the tasks listed and the job description.
> 
> ACS will not give any clear answer - all they say is "You have to read the guide and look at the description." We did!! Twice!! And nobody will say what exactly needs to be done differently for a positive assessment!
> 
> ...


Did you go through the roles & responsibilities defined for Systems/Business Analyst and was your service letter prepared accordingly?

Further what is your qualification?


----------



## monima (Feb 16, 2013)

spin123 said:


> Did you go through the roles & responsibilities defined for Systems/Business Analyst and was your service letter prepared accordingly?
> 
> Further what is your qualification?


Yes, we went through the Anzsco list thoroughly and ensured that our documentation matched. We really don't know what the problem is. I am extremely detail oriented with these things, but there's something that's not being communicated by ACS. 

With one employer, it may be due to the HR letter. We had to beg multiple times to get HR to provide a letter and they did a stock letter based on old information. To complement this, we provided a very detailed letter by the client who affirmed the correct work that was done - all aligning exactly with the Anzsco description.

What is weird is that the first assessment we did in 2011 gave 2 yrs 4 months total credit, however the 2012 assessment completely contradicted the first assessment and gave ZERO credit for these positions. It says "insufficient documentation", although we provided the exact same documentation as before and all according to their specifications!

The first assessment was for IT experience alone and we used a lawyer who had us do a few revisions to get the documentation "just so". Because ACS didn't give us enough credit, we waited for my husband to graduate from his Masters of Enterprise Systems program to reapply (which required less experience). All we needed was a letter from ACS that approved his Master's program. We made the mistake of paying the extra $25 to get ACS to provide their official review of his work experience. The thought was that he gained more experience since then so the total experience he'd be credited for would be greater than 2 yrs 4 mo. WRONG! They received the exact same documentation as the first time, plus documentation for his latest role and they gave no credit for work at all! 

Both his bachelor's and master's degrees are in IT with most classes being relevant as assessed by ACS. The problem is the work referee letters. 

The lady from ACS said that we need to review the documentation (done many times) and ensure that his documents don't apply more to another Anzsco code. I don't know if she was hinting that maybe people apply for ICT Business Analyst when they should really be Systems Analyst or what.


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

monima said:


> Yes, we went through the Anzsco list thoroughly and ensured that our documentation matched. We really don't know what the problem is. I am extremely detail oriented with these things, but there's something that's not being communicated by ACS.
> 
> With one employer, it may be due to the HR letter. We had to beg multiple times to get HR to provide a letter and they did a stock letter based on old information. To complement this, we provided a very detailed letter by the client who affirmed the correct work that was done - all aligning exactly with the Anzsco description.
> 
> ...


Okie that's a very detailed explanation. 

As per my knowledge, ACS normally proposes an occupation code if the occupation that has been applied by the applicant does not match. 

Can you provide the details you got in the service letters here. remove any private information. also provide the start & end dates of each employment.

Don't worry....we'll see what we can do....


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

monima said:


> Yes, we went through the Anzsco list thoroughly and ensured that our documentation matched. We really don't know what the problem is. I am extremely detail oriented with these things, but there's something that's not being communicated by ACS.
> 
> With one employer, it may be due to the HR letter. We had to beg multiple times to get HR to provide a letter and they did a stock letter based on old information. To complement this, we provided a very detailed letter by the client who affirmed the correct work that was done - all aligning exactly with the Anzsco description.
> 
> ...


Hi,

if you provide us with the content of the job description letters, and reference letters that you submitted to ACS we maybe able to help you and better understand why ACS rejected. Keep in mind it's v important that your letter matches what ACS expects from ICT Business analyst.

there is a difference between sys & biz analyst, however there is a thin line and many biz analysts end up doing a sys analyst job or both.

The KEY is reading the job description from the anzco code, and making sure the reference letter closely matches what ACS expects from the job code.


----------



## monima (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you so much for the help! Below is the text pertinent to describing the work:

Job 1 (HR Dept - role description and title not accurate, but it confirms employment)

"This letter is to confirm employment of [name] with [company] for the period [3 years]. 

The position was a full time, permanent, position as a Technical Helpdesk
Specialist providing functional leadership, project coordination, system
upgrades, customers/management resolution support, technical advisor.
The annual salary for [name] was approximately [amount], while
working 40 hours weekly."

Job 1 (from client that more accurately describes work): ACS "not closely related"

"!t is with pride that I recommend [name] as a candidate in his pursuit of a Master's
degree, as well as for opportunities he may have for employment. I am the current
manager of [client company]. 
[Client company] has outsourced our corporate help desk services for
the last three years to [company]. [Name] has
served as Level 2 Lead Analyst for our account since January, 2007. The Level 2
Analyst is responsible for ensuring that all issues reported from our corporate restaurants
are reported and follow through to resolution. This includes working with the [client company] Level 3 Analysts remotely to ensure resolution steps are taken.
The Level 3 team has the highest regards when working with [name] on any
issue. They view him as a verv reliable resource that is always diligent to ensure all
process and procedures are followed, ensuring that all escalated issues have had all
resolution steps performed and validated prior to the issue being elevated to the next
level. [Name] has single-handedly taken the responsibility of ensuring that a newly
installed platform in our [Country] region has had all process and procedures put in place
to allow for a more streamlined Level 1 approach, most times creating and validating the
documentation himself to expedite the process and decrease resolution time. Whenever I
am faced with the need to work with [name] on any issue, whether is it escalated or if it is
an inquiry, I have received only the utmost respect and diligence.
[Name]s impact is felt outside of the immediate help desk. When either a [client company] Corporate resource calls in, or regional field based operations management, there are
only accolades for the service received by [name].

Job 2: ACS didn't list this one way or the other in either assessment letter although we gave them the documents

"This letter is to confirm the engagement of [name] with [company] for a one
month contract commencing [date].

[Name] was contracted by the Business Development team to assist with research related to
possible USA based Channel Partners for our sustainable development software.
[Name]'s tasks included:
• The identification and definition of search criteria and capability requirements of potential
Channel Partners;
• Web based research to locate potentially suitable organisations based on the search criteria;
• Evaluation of the organisations against the Channel Partner search criteria;
• Shortlisting of the above organisations;
• Completion of a SWOT analysis of the shortlisted organisations;
• Recommendations of the most suitable organisations to approach based on the above.
[Name] was paid [amount] per hour to deliver during this contract. [He was good at what he did, etc. etc....]

Job 3: ACS: "not closely related"

"This letter is to confirm employment of [name] with [company] for the period
[4 months].
[Name] was employed as a Sr. Quality Assurance Specialist. In this role he performed the
following duties:
• Identify, formulate , and document test requirements
• Provide advice, guidance, expertise and assistance in the Quality Assurance decision process
and in the development of proposals and strategies
• Identify and evaluate inefficiencies, deficiencies and limitations in existing systems and
associated process, procedures and methods, and recommended optimal business practices,
and system functionality and behaviour
• Test, debug, and diagnose problems to ensure acceptable quality and integrity of the system,
and that programs and applications perform to specification
• Design test plans for the Quality Assurance Department
• Use tools such as Marathon and Sonar for testing and debugging systems
The salary for [name] was approximately [amount], while working 20 hours weekly.

Job 4: ACS "not closely related"

This is to certify that [name] is an employee of [company] and has been employed
from [1 yr ago] and is still currently with us [letter date].
[Name] is employed on a full time basis and as a Product Development Manager
His Duties and Responsibilities are:
• Profit analysis on current and new rate plans
• Source new products
• Negotiate to improve pricing on hardware costs and delivery
• Design and development of products
• Negotiate with suppliers for better pricing on current and new products
• Business analysis on proposed products
• Customer surveys
Revision and tweaking of low selling [telecommunications] plans and products to increase sales volumes
Reporting and management of P N L
Implementation of plans into the billing platform


----------



## monima (Feb 16, 2013)

spin123 said:


> Okie that's a very detailed explanation.
> 
> As per my knowledge, ACS normally proposes an occupation code if the occupation that has been applied by the applicant does not match.
> 
> ...


You would think that they would propose an occupation code that does match, but ACS has told us multiple times that they will not do that. They say it is up to us to select the appropriate code.


----------



## SERPIN (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Monima,
Sorry to hear you struggle with ACS. I obtained my 10 years positive assessment from ACS last year for 261111. I read the reference letter you posted and I can suggest you to be more solid and detailed. Here is a part of my job description which I wrote myself and approved it to the HR department. May be you can use this as a template for yourself. I hope I can help in some way. Best of luck!

To whom it may concern,

We declare that [Name] has been working in [Company] in [City/Country] since [Date] until today as a full time (45 hours/week) employee. She worked in the IT department as a [Title] between [Date]. She was later promoted to [Title] in [Date] where she held this position until [Date] and was promoted once more to [Title] position. She took the role of [Title] in [Date] which she currently holds.


Her responsibilities as [Title] since [Date] are:

-	Assuring professional project competency by establishing and maintaining models, processes, templates and best practices for IT project management. 
-	Enforcing SDLC (Systems Development Life Cycle) standards and required regulations to projects. 
-	Responsible for collecting and analyzing all types of IT related requests from internal customers.
-	Couching internal customers for preparing user requirements specifications.
-	Responsible for creating functional specifications with internal customers. 
-	Proactively communicating and collaborating with internal customers to create system and software solutions based on user requirements specifications.
-	Collaborating with developers and subject matter experts to establish the technical vision and analyze tradeoffs between usability and performance needs.
-	Organizing meetings with related stakeholders and informing all stakeholders of project progress on regular basis.
-	Couching consultants for preparing business blueprints, design specifications and configuration specifications.
-	Guiding internal customers for preparing and executing test scripts and user manuals.
-	Organizing end-user trainings before system go-live.
-	Responsible for keeping all project documentation up-to-date (User Requirements Specifications (URS), Business Blueprints, Risk Analysis, Functional and Design Specifications, Functional Testing, Requirements Traceability Matrix)
-	Managing, generating and reviewing global/local policies, standards, procedures based on Good Manufacturing Practices (GMP), ITIL and ISO regulations.
-	Responsible for creating and revising IT department budget.
-	Outsourcing Relationship Management (ORM).
-	Managing SLA’s with external service providers.

She managed the following projects with her [Title] Role:
• [Project 1]
• [Project 2]
• [Project 3]
• [Project 4]
• [Project 5]

She supported the following projects with her [Title] Role:
• [Project 1]
• [Project 2]


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

monima said:


> You would think that they would propose an occupation code that does match, but ACS has told us multiple times that they will not do that. They say it is up to us to select the appropriate code.



Hi Monima,

When I read through the roles & responsibilities for each company i feel some are not related to Systems/Business Analyst. I maybe wrong and there might be people who have submitted similar letters who have got through. Just keep in mind that for each service letter you provide, you need to satisfy at least 60-70% task mentioned below. that means around 5 points at least. 

Anyhow what i mentioned above is my observation. maybe somebody else could chip in here as well. i'll PM you my service letters so that you could get some idea from them. Just to tell you i'm not from a very technical background and my two service letters were quite generic. however i was able to get through.

Good luck & all the best to you. Let us know if you need further help.

•	working with users to formulate and document business requirements 
•	identifying, investigating, and analysing business processes, procedures and work practices 
•	identifying and evaluating inefficiencies and recommending optimal business practices, and system functionality and behaviour 
•	using project management methodologies, principles and techniques to develop project plans and to cost, resource and manage projects 
•	taking responsibility for deploying functional solutions, such as creating, adopting and implementing system test plans, which ensure acceptable quality and integrity of the system 
•	creating user and training documentation, and conducting formal training classes 
•	developing functional specifications for use by system developers 
•	using data and process modelling techniques to create clear system specifications for the design and development of system software 
acting as a central reference and information source, providing guidance and assistance in the system project decision making process


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

monima said:


> You would think that they would propose an occupation code that does match, but ACS has told us multiple times that they will not do that. They say it is up to us to select the appropriate code.


Ok seems like i can't PM you just as yet. can you increase your no post by a couple or so. Then i'll send you the details i mentioned.


----------



## Minhas (Nov 5, 2012)

monima said:


> You would think that they would propose an occupation code that does match, but ACS has told us multiple times that they will not do that. They say it is up to us to select the appropriate code.


After looking at the contents of your refference letters, I would suggest that you should get your skills assessed against ANZSCO Code: 313112 i.e. ICT Customer Support Officer.

Ifyou look at the job description on immigration department's website, you will know exactly how much you need to tweek your refference letters. [Ref]http://www.immi.gov.au/asri/occupations/i/ict-customer-support-officer.htm


Another thing that you need to know is the education requirements against each job code. You can find the education related details on assessment criteria document, which can be found on following link:

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...-Guidelines-for-Applicants-1-July-2012-V1.pdf


----------



## monima (Feb 16, 2013)

SERPIN said:


> Hi Monima,
> Sorry to hear you struggle with ACS. I obtained my 10 years positive assessment from ACS last year for 261111. I read the reference letter you posted and I can suggest you to be more solid and detailed. Here is a part of my job description which I wrote myself and approved it to the HR department. May be you can use this as a template for yourself. I hope I can help in some way. Best of luck!
> 
> To whom it may concern,
> ...


Thanks Serpin! This is the way we need to go. My husband was hired into a more client service role, but this soon changed into ICT Business Analyst. The problem is that HR doesn't have clear records of this and they only write what's in their outdated records. Maybe something that specifically addresses the progression upwards and into the role would be best. 

Hopefully we can track down old employees to get this!


----------



## monima (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you to everyone for your advice and assistance. We will have to take another shot at getting the letters to be more detailed and specific (without the fluff).


----------



## Sathish Ramalingam (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Serpin,

I am really confused about choosing between ICT Business analyst and System Analyst. Please guide me to choose the right one.

All my work experience are into ITIL domain the roles i have performed are IT Change Manager and Incident Manager. Please let me know if you require roles and responsibilities for the same 


Regards,
Sathish


----------



## SERPIN (Nov 19, 2012)

Sathish Ramalingam said:


> Hi Serpin,
> 
> I am really confused about choosing between ICT Business analyst and System Analyst. Please guide me to choose the right one.
> 
> ...


Hi Satish,
IMO, IT Change Manager and Incident Manager role definitely does not match system analyst. I think you should stick with business analyst and define your responsibilities in detail to cover atleast %70-%80 of business analyst role description stated in the abs website:
1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006

My post above is only one of my job descriptions. In my previous role I also had the duty of change management. As long as your descriptions match, I'm sure you won't be having any problem with the 261111. 

Good luck!


----------



## Sathish Ramalingam (Feb 4, 2013)

That was super quick response, many thanks.

And one more question about RPL my qualification ( BA Economics) is not relavant to ICT however i have completed ITIL V3 foundation and PRINCE2 Practitioner certified will they consider these certification as equivalent ICT qualification , if no, which option i should go for in RPL ? 

How is the demand for ICT business analyst in Australia any idea? 

I will go with Business analyst.

Regards,
Sathish


----------



## SERPIN (Nov 19, 2012)

Sathish Ramalingam said:


> That was super quick response, many thanks.
> 
> And one more question about RPL my qualification ( BA Economics) is not relavant to ICT however i have completed ITIL V3 foundation and PRINCE2 Practitioner certified will they consider these certification as equivalent ICT qualification , if no, which option i should go for in RPL ?
> 
> ...


You're welcome 

I'm afraid I can't help you with your question regarding your qualifications because I didn't need to deal with RPL as I have bachelor's in Computer Science & Engineering and I know nothing about it. Why don't you post your question on this thread : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...44-acs-skills-assessment-processing-time.html
I'm sure someone will answer your question.

As for the demand for business analysis, there's obviously higher demand in Melbourne and Sydney. You can search on seek.com.au and see for yourself. Victoria also provides state sponsorship. So I hope we get lucky and fing jobs easily


----------



## Sathish Ramalingam (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for your help!!

Good luck 

Regards,
Sathish


----------



## monima (Feb 16, 2013)

Sathish Ramalingam said:


> That was super quick response, many thanks.
> 
> And one more question about RPL my qualification ( BA Economics) is not relavant to ICT however i have completed ITIL V3 foundation and PRINCE2 Practitioner certified will they consider these certification as equivalent ICT qualification , if no, which option i should go for in RPL ?
> 
> ...


Hi Sathish, 

My husband has a PRINCE2 certification and ACS told us that they do NOT assess that. They said that they only assess IT related educational qualifications. I don't know if it informally strengthens your professional profile, but they cannot officially endorse it as an ICT Business Analyst qualification.


----------



## fenils (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Need some help for ACS assessment…

I'm functional Consultant working for Oracle Financial services. 
I need to apply for ACS assessment under Business Analyst category.

My profile is,

1) 4 Years of Banking Experience
2) 4.8 years of Oracle Experience.
3) My current Job profile with Oracle Financial Services meets the criteria for Business Analyst,
4) I'll be completing 5 Years of Oracle Experience in July'13, 
5) I've done my Bachelor of Commerce (Accounts) & MBA Finance (Management Information & Control System - subject was part of my curriculum)
6) I've done NIIT One year Diploma (2 Semester Course)

Queries:
1) I'll be completing five years in IT in July'13, can I apply for assessment now?
2) Am I eligible to apply with ICT minor? 
(Considering NIIT one year & Management information system as part of my curriculum)
3) As I said i'm functional consultant, & i got my Oracle job based on my banking experience, will they consider my banking experience??

Pls Help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rajesh2581 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi,

Below are the roles and responsibilities which i got for my previous company i worked close to4 yrs.Is this roles and responsibilities will relate to ICT BA jobcode ? I have planned to apply under that Job code.

1. Worked as an Analyst in BT 21CN Network Integration Testing Project.
2. Responsibilities include managing and executing many complex projects in the broadband domain for British Telecom (BT). Other than end to end testing, the key activities are SVCT, MVCT, and Regression for new patch and releases of various vendors of BT like Cisco, Redback SE800 BRAS, Fujitsu, Huawei, Alcatel etc.
3. Successfully introduced Agile Methodology Process to the Project for effective Project Management.
4. Responsibilities include creating the Functional Specifications, Low level design and High Level Design document as per the latest design specifications and provide it to the testing team.
5. Played a stellar role in building up new network models for Ipstream, WBC (Wholesale Broadband Connect), WBMC (Wholesale Broadband Managed connect) in the research and development lab of British Telecom (BT). The following activities were part of the model build:
I) Model build as per the latest design scope, testing and troubleshoot to simulate Live ISP network scenarios. 
II) End to end services testing for protocols like LAG/LAG RSTP/LACP/dot1q/QinQ/TCP-IP/OSPF/BGP /MPLS/QOS
III) BRAS profiles, services, shaping, EMS and Parameterized Qos and Configure Radius servers for the model.
IV) Extensive use of testers like IXIA- IxNetwork, IxExplorer , Ixaccess, Spirent -Adtech,Maxslam,AX4000.
6. Mentored the team members by creating training plan and providing knowledge transfer to them on new process and technology.
7. Participation in recruitment process and provide training to new members.
8. Following activities were also carried out as part of his role:
I) Test Plan Design and test case document review.
II) Test Plan Execution.
IV) Troubleshooting network issues.
V) Support for OSS/BSS.
VI) Maintaining test case results on HP Quality Center.
VII) Creating Automation Framework to automate the regression test process.
9. Proficient in Cutting edge technology FTTB and FTTC and it is tested over WBC with GPON, GMSAN and FMSAN

Experts please share your views...

Thanks 
Rajesh


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Minhas said:


> After looking at the contents of your refference letters, I would suggest that you should get your skills assessed against ANZSCO Code: 313112 i.e. ICT Customer Support Officer.
> 
> Ifyou look at the job description on immigration department's website, you will know exactly how much you need to tweek your refference letters. [Ref]http://www.immi.gov.au/asri/occupations/i/ict-customer-support-officer.htm
> 
> ...




Dear Minhas,

Did you get your invitation for EOI.
If yes please tell me when.

I am also applied for the same category as yours.
Cheers.

xxx


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

monima said:


> Does anyone know the difference between ICT Business Analyst and Systems Analyst? We have been denied TWICE by ACS for ICT Business Analyst even though the work references clearly state the tasks listed and the job description.
> 
> ACS will not give any clear answer - all they say is "You have to read the guide and look at the description." We did!! Twice!! And nobody will say what exactly needs to be done differently for a positive assessment!
> 
> ...



Hello

I used Peter Chiam @ptlabs consulting, paid him $400 to get me thru th ACS process. Took 4 weeks back in September. But I think it's taking longer.

It's worth using an agent especially getting thru the ACS process. Plus the ACS know Peter and his work very well.


----------



## New_user01 (May 29, 2013)

Hi,

I am also looking to apply for Business Analyst skill Assessment from ACS. Would you help me out with some points i need to focus while applying so do not end up with losing money as other members. But i know at last my luck would play an important role in that.

Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## sid4frnds (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi Everyone - 

Adding to the thread, i have total 6 yrs and 3 months of IT experience. My educational background is B.Tech( ECE) and PGDM( Marketing). My work ex is essentially divided into Business Analyst and SAP Consultant role. First 3.5 yrs , i worked as an Associate BA, then BA, and then got redesignated as consultant when i started working as an SAP Functional Consultant. I understand, that ANZCO descriptions of BA and SA are closely related, but i am in a dilemma as to which one should i choose for ACS assessment. I am keen to pick ICT BA, so should i put only Business Analyst in reference letter or keep it as a mix of BA + SAP Consultant? I am just wary of the fact, that ACS might not consider the "consultant" part as closely related. I might be wrong here though.

Please advise. Your inputs are appreciated. Thanks much.


----------



## sid4frnds (Jun 12, 2013)

sid4frnds said:


> Hi Everyone -
> 
> Adding to the thread, i have total 6 yrs and 3 months of IT experience. My educational background is B.Tech( ECE) and PGDM( Marketing). My work ex is essentially divided into Business Analyst and SAP Consultant role. First 3.5 yrs , i worked as an Associate BA, then BA, and then got redesignated as consultant when i started working as an SAP Functional Consultant. I understand, that ANZCO descriptions of BA and SA are closely related, but i am in a dilemma as to which one should i choose for ACS assessment. I am keen to pick ICT BA, so should i put only Business Analyst in reference letter or keep it as a mix of BA + SAP Consultant? I am just wary of the fact, that ACS might not consider the "consultant" part as closely related. I might be wrong here though.
> 
> Please advise. Your inputs are appreciated. Thanks much.


Anyone, please? Appreciate your inputs.


----------



## Nesh99 (Jul 10, 2013)

spin123 said:


> Ok seems like i can't PM you just as yet. can you increase your no post by a couple or so. Then i'll send you the details i mentioned.


HI Spin123

I am also planning to apply in BA/SA code. Request you to PM me the format too.

Thanks.


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Nesh99 said:


> HI Spin123
> 
> I am also planning to apply in BA/SA code. Request you to PM me the format too.
> 
> Thanks.


That post was posted long ago. could you please PM on the details you need. I'll try to help you out.


----------



## Nesh99 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Biotechnologist - 234514*



spin123 said:


> That post was posted long ago. could you please PM on the details you need. I'll try to help you out.


Hi Spin123
Thanks for replying.
Let me explain you my case.

I am SAP HCM Consultant with 7 + years of total experience. (SAP HR - 4.5 yrs. HR - 1 year, Marketing - 1.5 yrs.) I am Master in Commerce (Management specialization) and SAP HCM Certified. 

I have the following queries:

1. My codes are Business Analyst (261111) over Systems Analyst (261112). I have been trying to find if I can apply for Australian PR immediately Or I need to wait till I complete 6 yrs. relevant SAP experience. If 6 years exp. is required, would my HR exp. of 1 year be considered as relevant (SAP - 4.5 + HR (domain) - 1 = 5.5 yrs.) since I am SAP HCM (Human Resource) Consultant ? The response to this from a member and a consultant is that Master in Commerce is a Non ICT degree and thus requires 6 years of relevant experience compared to my current 4.5 years. 
Also, ACS would not consider my HR domain experience even though I am an SAP HR consultant. If this is true, I will have no option but to wait for another year and half to complete 6 years. 

2. Alternately and more importantly now, I was looking at my wife's chances. She is Biotechnologist(234514) with 2.9 years of relevant experience. Biotechnologist(234514) falls in Consolidated Skilled Occupation List (CSOL) and RSMS Occupation List. She has done her Master in Science with Major in Bio Chemistry which had Biotechnology as a subject.
I am trying to find if her Education and Experience matches her code and is sufficient to qualify. Even if it does, a consultant has advised that she should have at least 3 years (current 2.9 yrs. i.e. 3 months short) of experience to qualify.

Request a response.

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Nesh99 said:


> Hi Spin123
> Thanks for replying.
> Let me explain you my case.
> 
> ...


1. Since you do not have ICT qualification you will have to take the RPL route for the ACS assessment. Not sure how many years of work experience they require since it's a different criteria. I have seen many posts in the forum regarding RPL. do a search i'm sure many people have been in your situation.

2. No idea how Biotechnologist are assessed buddy. So can't help you on that.

Try to meet a couple of agents and see what your options are. I'm sure they offer free assessment initially. 

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Nesh99 (Jul 10, 2013)

spin123 said:


> 1. Since you do not have ICT qualification you will have to take the RPL route for the ACS assessment. Not sure how many years of work experience they require since it's a different criteria. I have seen many posts in the forum regarding RPL. do a search i'm sure many people have been in your situation.
> 
> 2. No idea how Biotechnologist are assessed buddy. So can't help you on that.
> 
> ...


Thanks Spin123 for the information. I shall check other posts as advised.


----------



## amans (Sep 18, 2013)

Friends
I am thinking of applying for skill assessment under 261111. I have a 3 years polytechnic diploma in Computer Science and Engineering and a 2 years lateral entry BBA (distance learning course) degree. I have one and half years of experience as Network Administrator and 6 & half years in a profile similar to 261111 requirements.

Could someone please clarify on the following doubts:
1. Is it advisable to send only the credentials for 3 years diploma or also include the BBA credentials since both of them are two different fields of study?
2. If it's a "Yes" to send only the diploma credentials then what are the chances of ACS accepting the first one & half years experience relevant for the job?

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## sudheer 1228 (Sep 21, 2013)

*sap bo*

thank you for sharing this valuble information.and this is very useful for sap bo learners .biginfosys also providessap bo online training


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All;

Hope we will be receiving the golden e-mail during this new week.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## ausshift (Dec 26, 2013)

*Need help with the job code - 261111*

Hi All

I had posted the below query couple of weeks back and didnt know about this thread then...I did read through all posts here and most of them pertain to a IT / Technology domain, which I am not from. Here is my original post..

Hello All

Festive greetings and an advance Happy New Year to all members on this forum. 

I have recently decided on applying for a PR in Oz and thanks to a few references, landed on this forum which is no less than a mine of helpful information. Thanks to all you guys.

I have about 13yrs of experience within the Banking & Financial services domain with a experience in Operations, project management and business process re-engineering. I am certified Six sigma Black belt and am looking to continue in the Quality / process re-engineering domain. 

Prior to posting this thread, I did some looking around and one of the job code I found was 139914 - Quality Assurance Manager, which seemed like a close match.

I am not into Technology quality assurance and am a little confused about the job codes that I can research further. Request the experienced members in this forum to help.

I did a search for this topic before starting a new thread and did not find one. If there is already one that you are aware off, please point me in the right direction.

Thanks & Regards

Another job code which seems like a close match I just found....261111 - ICT Business Analysts..
Look forward to your thoughts. 

My academics - Bachelor of Science (BSc - Electronics) 
Certifications: Six Sigma Black Belt certified

I plan to complete a certification on Agile Project management methodology from PMI.

My current role:  I lead the Process re-engineering / OPEX agenda and also manage process migrations from the US into India.

I have been in the Process re-engineering domain for about 6 years, but they do not relate to Technology development.

Would 261111 still be the right code that I pursue? Please advice.

Thanks


----------



## ausshift (Dec 26, 2013)

Anybody who can help with the above please ?


----------



## padmayogesh (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi satish,

I am a ITIL Capacity Manager. Would you advise which skillset to select. Business Analyst or System Analyst. 
Advise from other expats is appreciated.

Regards
Yogesh


----------



## mtwai89 (Dec 27, 2013)

I have the same doubt about whether to choose 261112-System Analyst or 261111-ICT Business Analyst. On ACS description booklet, job description and degree requirements are exactly the same. 

I am wondering why there is two different codes for the same description. I have Bachelor and Master Degree in Computer Science and working as Systems Specialist (job description matches both codes. 

Appreciate it if someone could please advise.


----------



## harikris4u (Feb 19, 2014)

*Stuck in Reference for Systems Analyst. Need help*

Hello, 
I am applying for ACS on 24th Feb 2014. I am stuck in one place. My company does not give the complete JD of what i performed while in company. However, i am planning to get it in a bond, signed by a notary. My JD coincides with the code "system's analyst". Could you please give me a sample or template which meets the points under the code , so that i could get an idea of what to put in. Due to this I am stuck for a week....

I started my career as a system engineer and now I am an incident manager. Dont know how my ACS would be taken into consideration. please mail me the details to (moderated)
Regards
harikrishnan





spin123 said:


> Hi Monima,
> 
> When I read through the roles & responsibilities for each company i feel some are not related to Systems/Business Analyst. I maybe wrong and there might be people who have submitted similar letters who have got through. Just keep in mind that for each service letter you provide, you need to satisfy at least 60-70% task mentioned below. that means around 5 points at least.
> 
> ...


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

harikris4u said:


> Hello, I am applying for ACS on 24th Feb 2014. I am stuck in one place. My company does not give the complete JD of what i performed while in company. However, i am planning to get it in a bond, signed by a notary. My JD coincides with the code "system's analyst". Could you please give me a sample or template which meets the points under the code , so that i could get an idea of what to put in. Due to this I am stuck for a week.... I started my career as a system engineer and now I am an incident manager. Dont know how my ACS would be taken into consideration. please mail me the details to (moderated) Regards harikrishnan


The template of the list of roles and responsibilities were already put up by ACS in their website. Just get a statutory declaration from your colleague or manager and model or fit your work responsibilities in the model of the one ACS provided.

The bond you're saying sounds more like a self declaration and ACS will not honor that. Best to get someone you used to work with make that declaration and have it notarized and stamped as certified true copy.

ACS-dec19, pending.


----------



## harikris4u (Feb 19, 2014)

tipzstamatic said:


> The template of the list of roles and responsibilities were already put up by ACS in their website. Just get a statutory declaration from your colleague or manager and model or fit your work responsibilities in the model of the one ACS provided.
> 
> The bond you're saying sounds more like a self declaration and ACS will not honor that. Best to get someone you used to work with make that declaration and have it notarized and stamped as certified true copy.
> 
> ACS-dec19, pending.



Thank you for your advise
and
Sorry for making you mis understand. The bond which i mentioned was nothing but my Manager making declaration about the duties i performed in the companies.
I understand what you mentioned ("the model of the one ACS provided"). Could you let me know from the list how much percent should our work experience match to qualify for that particular Code. Reason being is, Most of the points are related to my duties, however few of them aren't. I couldn't find this info from the research i did so far.thats why.


----------



## emerald89 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi ,

I am answering this within my knowledge and by no means it should be regarded as expert opinion.

The code 261111 or 261112 are technology domain to be exact information technology domain. To pursue these code, one should have ICT major degree and the main functions include but not limited to ; system requirements specification, software design, business process re-engineering enabled with IT, etc. The main tag-line is ICT BA is someone who works as a middle person in between the end users and software development team and this person should have the sound knowledge and experience of how the business process can be translated into technical specification. 

For people with non-ICT major degree need minimum 4 yrs of working experience to be eligible for assessment under these 2 codes. Your job scope appears to me is more related to Industrial Engineering. You may want to research in the SOL list whether there is any code related to Industrial Engineering. 




ausshift said:


> Hi All
> 
> I had posted the below query couple of weeks back and didnt know about this thread then...I did read through all posts here and most of them pertain to a IT / Technology domain, which I am not from. Here is my original post..
> 
> ...


----------



## bu_usa (Dec 17, 2013)

ausshift said:


> Hi All
> 
> I had posted the below query couple of weeks back and didnt know about this thread then...I did read through all posts here and most of them pertain to a IT / Technology domain, which I am not from. Here is my original post..
> 
> ...


Hi,

I was navigating through and have seen your post. This might be the first time I came to this thread.

Well, I am a Black Belt in process re-engineering and I have got positive assessment in 261111 as a business analyst from ACS.

The tasks on black belt stream does match up to the 60% of ICT business analyst if you think through the whole cycle.

However I would like to mention that my engineering was in information technology and I have got positive assessment for my stud as well.

I may not be back again on this thread, but if you have more question, drop me a personal message

Thank


----------



## jumly (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi, i got a positive results for ACS, please tell me what is the trend going to be for the ICT business analyst category , i mean which states to open soon or expected in 2015 july qouta


----------



## khuranajobs (Jul 28, 2013)

Hello All,

I have drafted the roles and responsibilities for my experience. I want to apply under either ICT Business analyst.

Please go through my roles once and confirm whether the roles drafted could get a positive assessment!!

SYSTEMS ANALYST

(Current Organization since last 5 months)

1)	Implementation of Problem Management process & procedures and ensuring that they are in compliance with requirements of ISO 20000 standard and ITIL framework.

2)	Consolidation of the Problem management process by analyzing various grey areas and making it operationally efficient and Compliant.


3)	Recognizing business requirements from Client for setting up Problem management Process and Known Error Database (KEDB) and transforming them into functional layout and technical specifications.

4)	Initiated and supervising automation efforts in KEDB database to reduce manual intervention and to achieve efficiency and precision.


5)	Setting up the check points for Problem management process wherein new/updated resolutions could be considered with Client involvement to be upgraded in the KEDB database.

6)	Liaison with Client governing team in allocation of Problem investigation as well as coordinating with various technical teams (Client, third party and Service Providers) to isolate the root cause and providing resolution/permanent fix for reoccurring technical issues.


7)	Setting up and presiding up daily meetings to monitor and follow up on the progress made by concerned technical teams with Problem investigation for high impact technical issues.

8)	Creation of Problem Process interface manual, run books & CTAMs and also setting up RCA training modules directed towards technical lines.


9)	Establishing proper Process procedures for Proactive Problem management with required steps and presentations to be shared with Client team and technical service lines.

10)	Setting up Service Improvement plans from Problem management perspective on RCA investigations by developing RCA templates, meeting checkpoint, guidelines and steps for updating Knowledge database.


11)	SPOC for all KEDB updates & approval of RCAs, Problem management trainings, uploading of Problem data, Allocation of work within the team and ensuring Optimization of available resources within the Problem management team.


(Previous company)

1)	To adhere with ITIL Incident Management Process. Driving all incidents across Global Infrastructure services with focus to restore normal service Operations as soon as possible and ensuring resolution of incidents within the agreed timelines.

2)	Owning up of bridge communication for investigating incidents and ensuring excellent coordination between all teams required for early & prompt resolution of incidents.


3)	Liaising with assigned Supplier stakeholders to formalize business requirements for providing necessary technical aid for supplier based applications and business processes.

4)	Responsible for Supplier Management. Hosting weekly Governance meetings with Suppliers to analyze their performances, to discuss Operational issues and Critical to Quality (CTQ) delivery. Also, to suggest modifications in current methods of delivery to improve Operational efficiency and customer satisfaction.

5)	Analyzing business requirements and converting them into functional design models to be executed and measured.


6)	Developing functional Data/Workflow Diagrams to be referred across all business critical functions.

7)	Involved in tracking fault cause, Workarounds provided and Process procedures in Centralized Knowledge Base repository.


8)	Auditing the comprehensive functions of processes managed, classifying improvement areas within the team and insert necessary initiatives to overcome them to increase working productivity.

9)	Documenting training material and Organizing training classes for new joiners and other team members. Ensuring new team associates are brought up to expected Operational level.


10)	Evaluating performance trends supplier wise and performing Post Mortem analysis for these trends in Process malfunction. Interpret performance metrics and recommend unified solutions.

11)	Concentrating on Continuous Process and Service improvement. Identification of process deficiencies, Proposing new Governance areas for more efficient Supplier management and a value add to the customer, getting them approved and legally added into the process. Also, contributing inputs to review team(s) for Process improvement.


12)	Implemented Misrouted Governance area which ensured all Misrouted cases are identified, isolated and assigned to correct Support Workgroup, thus leading to minimize incidents resolution time and achieve desired SLA. 

13)	Working towards accomplishment of quarterly, half-yearly and yearly BSC targets to reduce the back logs on incidents to a desired level.


14)	Driving Price Optimization methodology for Incident management process to reduce the cost and resources which could lead to optimal output.

15)	Preparation of daily, weekly and monthly SLA dashboard data in specialized format. Preparation of PPT using this data in standard format to notify higher management.


16)	Played a significant role during implementation and testing of BMC remedy 8.0 ITSM tool for Incident Management, deployed for all Ericsson’s location.

17)	Single Point of Contact (SPOC) for all queries, issues, advice and complaints about Incident management Process. Providing consultation regarding Process restrictions and recommend solutions.


----------



## ppuu (Apr 10, 2015)

hi anyone know if your job title no longer BA but be PM could also apply under 261111? Work scope is still the same...


----------



## pori37 (Apr 14, 2015)

hi
can you please share roles and responsibilities shared to ACS 261111 and employment reference letter( affadivit) submitted documents independently without agent as im btech ece and i worked as a SE for two years and later as a Business analyst so can i declare from begining of my education as Business analyst as i understand ACS will deduct 4 years if u submit as Business analyst for electronics engineering 
help me in ACS submission 
requesting stamp paper formats and statuatory declarations if you dont mind blocking company names and personal details atleast so that i can get it done in similar format 
want to take advise from ACS positive assessment people and also do i need to mention roles and responsibilities of software engineer for two years in reference letter and last 6 years i have been working as a business analyst so will ACS consider first two years or last 6 years and leaving me with 2 years experience

how strong will be my case with three stautory declarations from colleagues reference as first two years companies i worked are three which were closed 

Is there any one applied like these 

please let me know shall i show that experience or disgard


----------



## shanks957 (Jul 6, 2015)

khuranajobs said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have drafted the roles and responsibilities for my experience. I want to apply under either ICT Business analyst.
> 
> ...


HI 
Did you get through ACS? What was the result ?


----------



## shanks957 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi @pori37

any updates on your application? did you get through?


----------



## universalsardar (Sep 8, 2015)

monima said:


> Does anyone know the difference between ICT Business Analyst and Systems Analyst? We have been denied TWICE by ACS for ICT Business Analyst even though the work references clearly state the tasks listed and the job description.
> 
> ACS will not give any clear answer - all they say is "You have to read the guide and look at the description." We did!! Twice!! And nobody will say what exactly needs to be done differently for a positive assessment!
> 
> ...





Job description of 26112 and 261111


261111 - ICT Business Analysts
Identifies and communicates with users to formulate and produce a requirements specification to create system and software solutions.
Description of Employment Duties:
 working with users to formulate and document business requirements
 identifying, investigating, and analyzing business processes, procedures and work practices
 identifying and evaluating inefficiencies and recommending optimal business practices, and system functionality and behavior
 using project management methodologies, principles and techniques to develop project plans and to cost, resource and manage projects
 taking responsibility for deploying functional solutions, such as creating, adopting and implementing system test plans, which ensure acceptable quality and integrity of the system
 creating user and training documentation, and conducting formal training classes
 developing functional specifications for use by system developers
 using data and process modeling techniques to create clear system specifications for the design and development of system software
 acting as a central reference and information source, providing guidance and assistance in the system project decision making process
Description of Closely Related Core ICT Units:
 Business Information Systems
 Business Intelligence
 Business Process Reengineering
 Business System planning
 Enterprise architecture - (Enterprise Resource Management, Emerging Technologies)
 Expert Systems
 Information System Management
 Information Systems, Management Information Systems
 Object Oriented Systems Analysis and Design
 Requirements gathering
 Software Engineering
 Systems Analysis and Design
 System Development
 System Integration
 System Modeling
 UML
 User Requirements Definition
Description of Additional Closely Related ICT Units:
 Algorithm design (Algorithm development)
 Artificial intelligence
 Automata theory
 Computer Science
 Critical Path Method
 Database design, Database implementation
 Database Management Systems - (Relational Database, Object Oriented Database, RDBMS)
 File Processing
 Human Computer Interaction
 Introduction to ICT - (Introduction to Computer Science, Computer Theory, Introduction to Business Computing, Computer Science I)
 Introduction to Information Systems
 Programming - (C, C++, Objective C, Visual C, Basic, Visual Basic, Java, Assembler, Cobol, Pascal, PL/1, Fortran, PHP, Pearl, AS3, FoxPro, and similar)
 Project Management
 Quality management - (Quality Assurance, Software Quality)
 Software validation - (Software Testing, Testing strategies and methods)
 Web Engineering - (Web Design, Internet Engineering) Back to Content
ACS | ANZSCO DescriptionsVersion 2.12015 Page 8
261112 - Systems Analysts
Evaluates processes and methods used in existing ICT systems, proposes modifications, additional system components or new systems to meet user needs as expressed in specifications and other documentation.
Description of Employment Duties:
 working with users to formulate and document business requirements
 identifying, investigating, and analyzing business processes, procedures and work practices
 identifying and evaluating inefficiencies and recommending optimal business practices, and system functionality and behavior
 using project management methodologies, principles and techniques to develop project plans and to cost, resource and manage projects
 taking responsibility for deploying functional solutions, such as creating, adopting and implementing system test plans, which ensure acceptable quality and integrity of the system
 creating user and training documentation, and conducting formal training classes
 developing functional specifications for use by system developers
 using data and process modeling techniques to create clear system specifications for the design and development of system software
 acting as a central reference and information source, providing guidance and assistance in the system project decision making process
Description of Closely Related Core ICT Units:
 Business Information Systems
 Business Intelligence
 Business Process Reengineering
 Business System planning
 Enterprise architecture - (Enterprise Resource


----------



## humee (Nov 26, 2015)

hi ,,
I need to ask one question. If you guys please clarify.

Is there any possibility for IT professional to get 190 visa on 55 points. As i knew 5 point will be sponsoring by state. Please also mention the IELTS criteria for 190 visa as i just have 6 each.

Thanking you in advance


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*RPL Assessment for ICT Business Analyst*

Hi Experts
I am SAP HR and SuccessFactors certified consultant with 8.5 years of experience as software professional. I have almost 2 years of onsite experience in Singapore, Thailand and Australia.Currently I am working as ICT Business Analyst on AU457 visa. 
I have got IELTS score of 6.5 Listening, Reading and Speaking and 6 in Writing. 
But I don't have ICT qualification like MCA or BE. 
I have to get my skill assessment done for RPL ACS. Since I am functional HCM consultant and work in configuration, blueprinting, testing, support, implementation side of things. What level of details do I need to incorporate in RPL letter to get positive skill assessment.
Has any body with same experience as me got positive skill assessment with RPL. 

Appreciate your guidance and advise in this regards

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

Hello Experts
Another one looking for help choosing the correct code to apply.
Here are my stats

Education qualifications - B.Tech (computer science and engg.), PGDBM (Marketing and Finance), SAP certified FI Solutions Consultant, ITIL foundation

Work Experience - 
8 months - Lecturer (Information technology)
5 years - SAP FI Consulting in implementation, rollout (functional testing) and support engagements
3 years - ITIL Problem Management process expert and global lead

Which code is more suitable for me? I am unable to choose as roles and responsibilities for both 261111 and 261112 seem similar as per ACS website.


----------



## robbypuwar (Jan 28, 2016)

SERPIN said:


> Hi Monima,
> Sorry to hear you struggle with ACS. I obtained my 10 years positive assessment from ACS last year for 261111. I read the reference letter you posted and I can suggest you to be more solid and detailed. Here is a part of my job description which I wrote myself and approved it to the HR department. May be you can use this as a template for yourself. I hope I can help in some way. Best of luck!
> 
> To whom it may concern,
> ...


Hi, 

Whatever you wrote was too good. I need your help in writing my job responsibilities. Kindly tell me where I can discuss about it in detail.


----------



## ak17 (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi spin123,

Could you please PM me your service letter for reference.


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

Hello All,

I think people who have got through the ACS process can help the new people who are kick starting the process as mistakes in such process are not good.

So i would request all the applicants who have completed there ACS to share the roles and responsibilities and RPL for reference only cause everybody needs a direction or a template to understand and write their own way .

Thanks in advance to all and any help is highly appreciated.

To kick start the sharing process i will sharing the roles and responsibilities for reference in couple of days.

RPL is something i dont know about or not able to get an appropriated idea on how to proceed.
so please let us know.. thanks again


----------



## rk2000 (Jul 19, 2017)

can I also get that reference letter for system analyst?


----------



## tmohan (Oct 29, 2017)

Hello There,

A Quick query, Can i add 5 points for my spouse based on the positive skill aseseement but with an expired Ielts score for now as he will be giving PTE in another 2/3 days for the fresh and valid scores.
Or should i wait until we have the new scores. If the points will not change in this case even if i update the new EOI, wiill that make any changes in the EOI effective date
Also if someone can help me with the cut off for 75 points for victoria and NSW?

Thanks!!


----------



## kunal_gs (Jun 6, 2018)

monima said:


> Does anyone know the difference between ICT Business Analyst and Systems Analyst? We have been denied TWICE by ACS for ICT Business Analyst even though the work references clearly state the tasks listed and the job description.
> 
> ACS will not give any clear answer - all they say is "You have to read the guide and look at the description." We did!! Twice!! And nobody will say what exactly needs to be done differently for a positive assessment!
> 
> ...


Hi Monima,

I am facing the same situation today, 5yrs since you started this thread  .Appreciate if you could let me know what actions did you take to overcome this hurdle. Did you perceive 'System Analyst' or revised your documentation for 'Business Analyst'. Looking forward to hear from you.

Cheers,
Kunal


----------



## esh-praveen (Jan 17, 2019)

hi 
thanks for sharing the response. can you please share the roles and responsibilities as part of Lean six sigma. 

Thanks
Praveen


----------

